# My first



## IdahoMole (Aug 4, 2016)

Well I did it. Melted my first ever piece of refined gold. It weighs 1.1 grams. I didn't get a BB, more like a tear drop, tears of joy! My only disappointment was the purity. It tested at 22k. I only did the basic steps of inquartation, digestion, AR, precipitation and melt so the purity is understandable I guess. There was little to no washing done however I am working on a small batch of gold filled this week. I did Harold's wash on this batch. It will settle over night after a precipitation from the second AR and I will wash it again tomorrow. I am expecting a much better result. 
All in all I couldn't be happier. I made it happen! It will only get better from here. Again I say thank you to everyone that makes this forum happen. I couldn't have done this without it.

PS. Sorry if the picture file is too large. Feel free to resize it. If it is a problem let me know and I'll make them smaller in the future.


----------



## nickvc (Aug 5, 2016)

I wouldn't worry too much the gold is higher in purity than 22k from what I can see I'd say 99%+ but you can always use it to consume excess nitric and refine it again that way.


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 5, 2016)

Congratulations, now you are hooked!  

How did you test it? Acid tests are unreliable on pure gold.
It doesn't have a mirror surface and without washing but coming from precipitated gold I would still expect 97-99% purity unless you dropped some metal in the melt.

Göran


----------



## IdahoMole (Aug 5, 2016)

It was tested with some sort of electronic machine at a local bullion dealers store. I don't even know what is called but it basically looks like a clip board with an alligator clip near the top. Attached to the clip is a stylus wroth some sort of gel in it. Put the gold in the clip, touch the gold with the stylus and read the screen.
I thought the purity should have been higher as well but I am a complete noob so what do I know right? Everything is a learning experience at this point.


----------



## IdahoMole (Aug 5, 2016)

And I will never re-refine this piece. It is going into the historical museum of my life. Right next to the garter belt from the stripper that was at my bachelor party. :lol:


----------



## jason_recliner (Aug 5, 2016)

Congratulations IdahoMole. You should be proud of your result.
Every. Drop. Counts.


----------



## justinhcase (Aug 5, 2016)

IdahoMole said:


> It was tested with some sort of electronic machine at a local bullion dealers store. I don't even know what is called but it basically looks like a clip board with an alligator clip near the top. Attached to the clip is a stylus wroth some sort of gel in it. Put the gold in the clip, touch the gold with the stylus and read the screen.
> I thought the purity should have been higher as well but I am a complete noob so what do I know right? Everything is a learning experience at this point.


If it one of these.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-KEE-GOLD-TESTER-Prospector-M-509GM-SALT-WATER-ANALYZER-UPDATED-FIRMWARE-/351616189002?hash=item51ddf5424a:g:SwkAAOSw~otWgv5s
I would not put much truck in it at all, nice big dial and basically a conductance meter .
It would make a good prop for a con man but I can not see them being of much real use.


----------



## Refining Rick (Aug 5, 2016)

This is the one my local pawn shop uses:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GemOro-Auracle-AGT2-Mobile-Electronic-Gold-Platinum-Tester-for-Apple-iOS-/172250732645?hash=item281af19865:g:3U0AAOSwmtJXavk7
Seems pretty accurate. Wouldn't trust my life on it but seems to work.


----------



## justinhcase (Aug 5, 2016)

Refining Rick said:


> This is the one my local pawn shop uses:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GemOro-Auracle-AGT2-Mobile-Electronic-Gold-Platinum-Tester-for-Apple-iOS-/172250732645?hash=item281af19865:g:3U0AAOSwmtJXavk7
> Seems pretty accurate. Wouldn't trust my life on it but seems to work.


I have concerns about these units both ways.
For the buyer as how can it tell the underlying alloy without abrasion,and if you are going to wear down a part to test you may as well use acid.
And for the seller, as all it would take to confuse in your favor would be a small resistor in line somewhere.
Nought folks like more than a big bright Swing Meter ,they have been programmed by Xfactor and such to believe such thing without question.
Maybe that is where I have been going wrong I need to get a big bright meter .
Would not mind playing with one,maybe a bright simple to understand graphic would help purchasing.


----------



## IdahoMole (Aug 6, 2016)

Neither of those testers are the one he used however it is very similar and I am sure it works in the same way.


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 6, 2016)

As it's been said numerous times on the forum...

Bring a coin with known content. Especially a 24 K coin would be interesting to see the result of. That goes for any machine (EDS, XRF or the ebay devices shown) that doesn't make a personal judgement.

At least the gold buyer in my town admitted that he couldn't measure anything higher than 22 karat and he was using acids.

Göran


----------



## Shark (Aug 6, 2016)

Looks like a snail to me. You can call it art work and it may be worth a fortune, :lol: .

Very nice work, that first button is always the one to keep. I wish I had kept mine, but the money I got for it, reproduced three fold, so it was worth it.


----------

